
Most ATMs can be hacked in under 20 minutes - walterbell
https://www.zdnet.com/article/most-atms-can-be-hacked-in-under-20-minutes/
======
WAthrowaway
If you find the ATM make and model, you can usually just google the manual for
it and find the default password for admin / operator mode. In my experience,
most still use the default (usually 0000, 1234, or 000000).

I've done this sometimes to change the ATM fees if they were absurdly high -
the student center ATM at my college charged $4 bucks. Or at least it used
to...

